# Military police- Ottawa-reserve POC



## Jarnhamar (7 Jan 2010)

Can someone help me locate a point of contact with the military police platoon in Ottawa?

I have a member who moved to Ottawa and is interested in transfering over there to become a reserve MP.

Thanks


----------



## Haggis (7 Jan 2010)

PM inbound.


----------

